# Valenciano



## valerie

There are big political discussions in Spain about the following question:

Is Valenciano a different language from Catalan? Or is Catalan-Valenciano (or Valenciano-Catalan one unique language?

Apparently, linguists and a lot of Valencianos and most of Catalans think it is one only language, with difference in pronounciations and in some words. BUT Valencia and Catalunya are two different Comunidades Autonomas, and therefore their own government from different and opposed political parties... (Perhaps I may add, without offending anybody, that in Cataluña, some people are fond of calling for the unity of the 'Països Catalans' (which they think include Valencia), which is probably shocking in Valencia)

Perhaps Valencianos or Catalans will give us their opinion?


----------



## Carme

I'm catalan, and for me it's quite clear, they are the same language. It's true that they've some different words or expressions, and some of them they pronounce in a differente way (Valencià is more similar to Spanish).

But if that was a reason to treat them like different languages, I wonder how many languages we will have to create from the Spanish. I mean, that in hipanoamerica there are plenty of differences in expressions, pronunciation, etc. I have seen in this web expressions that I would never understand, for exemple for glasses, in Spain we'll say gafas, but in Argentina they called them "antiparras". That create a new language, maybe the Argentinan. No.

I think it's a political question, and I who adore the languages in general (even when I ruin them with all my mistakes) I hate that. They use something that should be use for comunication just for the oposite: to confront two people.


 Carme - Many thanks for offering your thoughts.  I would love to hear from some Valencianos as well.  In fact, from my remote distance, I could make arguments for both sides of this debate.  

However, I think we would all be best off moving the discussion to the Culture forum.  There, we could discuss regional languages--or dialects, or whatever classification you may choose to apply--in a broader context, while delving more deeply into the Valenciano question.  With your permission and Valerie's, I'll copy both your comments into a new thread in Cultura, to get that started.  Please let me know if that is acceptable.
Saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## valerie

Its OK for me


  Merci Valerie, ya esperamos a Carme.
--Cuchu


----------



## Carme

For me too.

P.S. Valerie, thanks for sending me a message. I haven't seen the note of Cuchufléte if not I would have answered before. Thank you.

And many thanks to You, Carme.  Now, with permission from both of you, I'll copy your thoughts to a new thread in Cultura.--C.


----------



## cuchuflete

A recent exchange in the Resources/Recursos sub-forum deserves a look, and the opinions of all.  One man's 'language' may be only a dialect, depending on where the judge is sitting.  I look forward to reactions from Valencianos, Catalanes, and anyone else with a thought about topic:

Is Valencian a language, or a dialect, or a pretext for a political dispute?



			
				Valerie said:
			
		

> There are big political discussions in Spain about the following question:
> 
> Is Valenciano a different language from Catalan? Or is Catalan-Valenciano (or Valenciano-Catalan one unique language?
> 
> Apparently, linguists and a lot of Valencianos and most of Catalans think it is one only language, with difference in pronounciations and in some words. BUT Valencia and Catalunya are two different Comunidades Autonomas, and therefore their own government from different and opposed political parties... (Perhaps I may add, without offending anybody, that in Cataluña, some people are fond of calling for the unity of the 'Països Catalans' (which they think include Valencia), which is probably shocking in Valencia)
> 
> Perhaps Valencianos or Catalans will give us their opinion?
> __________________
> Valerie


----


			
				carme said:
			
		

> I'm catalan, and for me it's quite clear, they are the same language. It's true that they've some different words or expressions, and some of them they pronounce in a differente way (Valencià is more similar to Spanish).
> 
> But if that was a reason to treat them like different languages, I wonder how many languages we will have to create from the Spanish. I mean, that in hipanoamerica there are plenty of differences in expressions, pronunciation, etc. I have seen in this web expressions that I would never understand, for exemple for glasses, in Spain we'll say gafas, but in Argentina they called them "antiparras". That create a new language, maybe the Argentinan. No.
> 
> I think it's a political question, and I who adore the languages in general (even when I ruin them with all my mistakes) I hate that. They use something that should be use for comunication just for the oposite: to confront two people.
> 
> 
> Carm



I'll withhold my own opinion, at least for the moment.
Cuchufléte


----------



## belén

It's difficult for me to understand the point of the Valencianos that state that it is a different language than Catalan. 
I am from Mallorca, part of the Balearic Islands, we speak a dialect of Catalan called Mallorquin. It is as different from Catalan as Colombian is from Spanish, some words change, some pronunciations change and we use a different article for "el" and "la" we say "es" and "sa", sounds different but IT IS NOT another languange. 
Catalan nationalists consider the islands part of the Països Catalans (Catalan Country) but this is another story for another thread Qxu 
I understand perfectly Catalan from Catalunya, from Valencia, from Baleares, minor differences may arise, but nothing that would make communication impossible. Same way, sometimes my Cuban friends here in Spain say something to me that they have to repeat three times because I can't catch it. But then you go to Cuba and after being there for 2 days you feel you were born there and nothing escapes your ear.

I must say, having lived in Barcelona for 4 yrs, that at the beginning I was very frustrated, because they didn't seem to understand me, as I say, my accent is very different to the Catalan one (but again, nothing dramatic) 
But I felt that many Catalanes thought that their language was the "good" one, and that mine was bad (not all of them, but it happened a lot) 
They would laugh at my accent and I even decided not to speak Catalan in public because I was fed up of having to repeat everything five times. 
I had the choice of "catalanizing" my mallorquin, like some other mallorquin friends I have in Barcelona have done. But I didn't want to, as I don't want my Cuban friends or my Argentinian friends living in Spain to "spaniardize" their Spanishes. I think having all the different words and expressions and accents enrich our language. 

I think it is a question of tolerance and agreement and being proud of having different accents, words and expressions in one common language, it being Spanish, Catalan, English etc.


----------



## Tomasoria

Catalan is to Valenciá (or viceversa) the same as Castellano to Mexican or Peruvian. These latter ones don't exist since peruvians or argentinians don't have any present prejudice against the spanish inheritance.

 Valencia has a lot against Cataluña, Why?? i don't know...that's the key poit to it all...I DON'T KNOW why this kind of clashes among country fellow people...Is this the new Spain we all want?? is this country going to be called SPAIN anymore?? or better we should call it "Semi-United Autonomous and Federal Republics of the Iberian Peninsula excepting Portugal and Andorra"...

   Please, look around you and try to avoid the "belgium way" : two languages, two countries. They just have in common Army and King (he's not the king of Belgium, but Le Roi des Belges, King of Belgians).

    We duly respect to everyone's right to use language and culture...everything will go well...but there are many people in Valencia and Cataluña who are ready to fight rather than to discuss.

 Saludos


----------



## Jade

Ahí va mi humilde opinión

Por lo que percibo de vuestras opiniones expuestas - moderadas y educadas, percato una cierta ausencia de Catalanes, Valencianos, Vascos y Gallegos parlantes, los cuatro idiomas oficiales de España, a parte del castellano.

Por fin un foro lingüistico otorga la libertad de expresión de la cual en muchas situaciones carecemos, exponiendonos a un intercambio de opiniones con un Valenciano - Catalán o Vasco (me permito excluir a los gallegos, ya que pienso que son mas recatados en el momento de expresar su "patriotismo").

En fin - como decia un sabio (no me pregunteís cual) "lo peor que se le puede hacer al ser humano, es intentar enterrar sus raices, infinitamente peor que menospreciar su economia, inteligencia, belleza etc. Yo personalmente no comparto este sentimiento de oficializar todo lo que sientes, amas o te hace vibrar.

Definitivamente estoy a favor de fomentar la cultura de un pueblo, sus costumbres, lengua etc., siempre y cuando no retrocedamos en los avances alcanzados a lo largo de los años, como puede ser la unidad y democratización de un país.

Bueno, espero que no me peguen   

Jade


----------



## Tomasoria

Jade said:
			
		

> Ahí va mi humilde opinión
> 
> Por lo que percibo de vuestras opiniones expuestas - moderadas y educadas, percato una cierta ausencia de Catalanes, Valencianos, Vascos y Gallegos parlantes, los cuatro idiomas oficiales de España, a parte del castellano.
> 
> Por fin un foro lingüistico otorga la libertad de expresión de la cual en muchas situaciones carecemos, exponiendonos a un intercambio de opiniones con un Valenciano - Catalán o Vasco (me permito excluir a los gallegos, ya que pienso que son mas recatados en el momento de expresar su "patriotismo").
> 
> En fin - como decia un sabio (no me pregunteís cual) "lo peor que se le puede hacer al ser humano, es intentar enterrar sus raices, infinitamente peor que menospreciar su economia, inteligencia, belleza etc. Yo personalmente no comparto este sentimiento de oficializar todo lo que sientes, amas o te hace vibrar.
> 
> Definitivamente estoy a favor de fomentar la cultura de un pueblo, sus costumbres, lengua etc., siempre y cuando no retrocedamos en los avances alcanzados a lo largo de los años, como puede ser la unidad y democratización de un país.
> 
> Bueno, espero que no me peguen
> 
> Jade



 Jade;

  Todo esto esta muy bien...pero como le explicas esto a los póliticos y a los ciudadanos comunes que son nacionalistas beligerantes...yo soy andaluz xq nací en Jaén pero no ejerzo de tal y no tengo que ir pregonando lo buena que es mi tierra...me siento cada vez más cercano a mi tierra y más lejano de los que en mi/tu/nuestra tierra se llaman nacionalistas.

   Tal y como se está planteando la cosa en España: Nacionalismo=exclusión.

   I insist that we shaould be feeling more and more europeans and less valencianos, andalusians or even spanishs...One day will be as stronger as the USA and this world, undoubtedly, will change for the better.

    Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola,

Ya he dicho que no voy a ofrecer mi opinión, pero hace falta notar que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Jade en que 





			
				jade said:
			
		

> Yo personalmente no comparto este sentimiento de oficializar todo lo que sientes, amas o te hace vibrar.



Tengo amigos Asturianos que hablan el Bable, y es una parte básica de su cultura.  Si alcance o no ser lengua oficial no tiene nada que ver con su importancia para el pueblo Asturiano.

con mucho respeto para todas las opiniones ya expuestas aquí,
Cuchu


----------



## belén

Jade said:
			
		

> Ahí va mi humilde opinión
> 
> Por lo que percibo de vuestras opiniones expuestas - moderadas y educadas, percato una cierta ausencia de Catalanes, Valencianos, Vascos y Gallegos parlantes, los cuatro idiomas oficiales de España, a parte del castellano.



Yo no te voy a pegar, Jade, como dices medio en broma, pero sí que me gustaría que consideraras mi opinión (post #2) como catalano parlante (de Mallorca)

Gracias


----------



## Artrella

Yo creo que no hay que olvidar de dónde uno viene y respetar sus raíces...¿Qué hay de malo en que haya variedad de idiomas?  Cada idioma representa la idiosincracia de un pueblo y creo que es horroroso querer borrar a un pueblo negándole su lengua.  No estaríamos de esta manera emulando lo que proponía Orwell en "1984"?
El Catalán es catalán, y el Valenciano, valenciano.  Como así también lo es el Argentino.  Son nuestras raíces y nuestra forma de hacer el recorte de la realidad que nos rodea.
Si uno saca el idioma de un pueblo, niega las diferentes culturas y eso es lo más antidemocrático que hay!!!

Art


----------



## belén

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo creo que no hay que olvidar de dónde uno viene y respetar sus raíces...¿Qué hay de malo en que haya variedad de idiomas?  Cada idioma representa la idiosincracia de un pueblo y creo que es horroroso querer borrar a un pueblo negándole su lengua.  No estaríamos de esta manera emulando lo que proponía Orwell en "1984"?
> El Catalán es catalán, y el Valenciano, valenciano.  Como así también lo es el Argentino.  Son nuestras raíces y nuestra forma de hacer el recorte de la realidad que nos rodea.
> Si uno saca el idioma de un pueblo, niega las diferentes culturas y eso es lo más antidemocrático que hay!!!
> 
> Art



Me es difícil estar de acuerdo contigo en este caso, yo no creo que el idioma que tú hablas y el idioma que yo hablo sean distintos, prueba de eso es que estamos comunicándonos ahora mismo y no nos cuesta nada entendernos.
Por eso no diría que el argentino es un idioma en sí mismo, no querría hacerle creer a nadie que tengo que llevar un documento escrito en español de España a la embajada argentina, me lo tenga que traducir un traductor jurídico argentino al argentino. 
(que es precisamente como ha ocurrido todo, ZP se presentó a firmar la constitución europea con un ejemplar en catalán y un ejemplar exactamente igual pero diciendo que era valenciano - no es ridículo? - eran IGUALES!!!)
Y nadie está negandole nada al pueblo valenciano, ni se quiere que desaparezca su lengua, justo lo contrario, como más gente lo hable más va a sobrevivir esa lengua, ¿no?


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> Me es difícil estar de acuerdo contigo en este caso, yo no creo que el idioma que tú hablas y el idioma que yo hablo sean distintos, prueba de eso es que estamos comunicándonos ahora mismo y no nos cuesta nada entendernos.
> Por eso no diría que el argentino es un idioma en sí mismo, no querría hacerle creer a nadie que tengo que llevar un documento escrito en español de España a la embajada argentina, me lo tenga que traducir un traductor jurídico argentino al argentino.
> (que es precisamente como ha ocurrido todo, ZP se presentó a firmar la constitución europea con un ejemplar en catalán y un ejemplar exactamente igual pero diciendo que era valenciano - no es ridículo? - eran IGUALES!!!)
> Y nadie está negandole nada al pueblo valenciano, ni se quiere que desaparezca su lengua, justo lo contrario, como más gente lo hable más va a sobrevivir esa lengua, ¿no?





Bueno, Belén gracias por contestar mi mensaje.  Esto es lo enriquecedor de estos foros, conocer otros puntos de vista y estar o no de acuerdo.  Lo bueno es eso, CONOCER otras OPINIONES que quizás nos hacen re-pensar y abrir nuestro pensamiento hacia otras ideas.  En la diferencia está el aprendizaje.  
Cariños, Nilda


----------



## Tomasoria

Yo lo tengo claro: Valenciano y catalán son lo mismo. Sin embargo los politicos tienen que justificar su desbordante nacionalismo de alguna manera. todos estamos de acuerdo en que hay que respetar las raices...pero POR FAVOR no nos amurallemos en esas raices, no hagamos de las raices una atalaya defensiva u ofensiva. Detrás de esa loable filosofía de "gaurdar las raices" a veces se esconde una defensa a ultranza de lo propio...dejemos que nuestras raices se entrelacen con otras diferentes y que el catalán y el Valenciano se diluyan en una sola lengua o en 4 diferentes si fuera posible...

   Tan culpable de esto es ZP como CArod y compañia. EL problema real de España es que hay gente que quiere ser y tener más que otros...


----------



## valerie

A mi me interesa la(s) lengua(s) y su relación con la politica, más que la discusión sobre si nacionalismos o política de la de la televisión. 

Y tengo que decir que discrepo en algun modo de la opinion de Cuchu y de Jade



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Ya he dicho que no voy a ofrecer mi opinión, pero hace falta notar que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Jade en que
> 
> Tengo amigos Asturianos que hablan el Bable, y es una parte básica de su cultura.  Si alcance o no ser lengua oficial no tiene nada que ver con su importancia para el pueblo Asturiano.
> 
> con mucho respeto para todas las opiniones ya expuestas aquí,
> Cuchu



Sí que importa mucho, muchísimo el hecho de que una lengua sea reconocida oficialmente o no, para su existencia, su desarrollo, su futuro y la propia consciencia de identidad de un pueblo. 

Yo comparo el catalán en Cataluña con el occitán en el suroeste de Francia. 

En el caso de Cataluña, el catalán es lengua oficial, y se vuelca un dinero importante en el fomento del uso de esta lengua (doblajes de programas, especialmente dibujos animados de cualquier tipo, televisiones, etc...) y de la creatividad en catalán (la oferta de teatro en catalan y la promoción de la canción y litteratura catalana). Aparte toda la educación pública se hace en catalán. Así los niños que estan en el colegio hoy hablan catalán como primera lengua, y el catalán viene a ser un elemento de integración en la sociedad.

En cambio el occitán en Francia no esta reconocido como lengua oficial, sino como herencia folklorica. Solo lo hablan los viejos que viven en el campo. Nunca estuvo prohibido oficialmente como el catalán, pero a mis padres el maestro les castigaba si hablaban en occitán en lugar de francés (en los años 40), y lo dejaron de usar. Hoy existen algunas escuelas privadas donde educan en occitán (las calendretas), algunos grupos que intentan vivificar la cultura occitana, y algun programa en la televisión local (aprox. una hora a la semana). Puedes tomar una asignatura de occitán facultativa en el baccalauréat (que puede representar 2 horas semanales de estudio durante 2 años). 
Así no va a sobrevivir el occitan, dentro de pocos años ya no quedara ningún hablante nativo. Y eso que el fondo de población susceptible de hablar occitan es tan grande como el catalán, o mas.

Y para volver al tema inicial, es indeniable que lengua y política se requieren una a otra, especialmente en Cataluña y Valencia. Todo está en no hacer el ridículo en el uso de la lengua por parte de la politica o de los politicos.


----------



## Tomasoria

Valerie;

 Tu conoces perfectamente la historia de tu país...Francia ha sido un modelo de estado centralista que ha "ahogado" los nacionalismos perifericos (Bretagne, Corse, Occitaine,...), a cambio se ha convertido en un estado fuerte que ha tenido una relevancia mundial importante. LA historia de España es tan diferente...

    De todas formas, los póliticos hacen bien en defender sus culturas e idiomas...solo pido que tengan en cuenta el contexto actual y sean razonables: Estamos en la U.E con más de 25 idiomas oficiales y en España hay ya 4 lenguas reconocidas...que ocurre si añadimos el Bable, el Mallorquín, el Aranés,... Esto puede ser un caos lingüistico ingovernable.

   Una anecdota: un amigo me contó que los niños que en zonas bilingües aprende dos idiomas oficiales, apenas tienen tiempo para aprender una 3era lengua: El Inglés. Es cierto eso?? lo ignoro.


----------



## Jade

Belen,

of course, que considero tu opinión - es mas, la comparto! Creo que el compartir acentos diferentes y no intentar obviarlos enriquece nuestra cultura lingüistica y mas aún, la auditiva.

Un saludo




			
				belen said:
			
		

> Yo no te voy a pegar, Jade, como dices medio en broma, pero sí que me gustaría que consideraras mi opinión (post #2) como catalano parlante (de Mallorca)
> 
> Gracias


----------



## valerie

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Una anecdota: un amigo me contó que los niños que en zonas bilingües aprende dos idiomas oficiales, apenas tienen tiempo para aprender una 3era lengua: El Inglés. Es cierto eso?? lo ignoro.



Esta reconocido que el hecho de aprender dos idiomas desde muy temprano AYUDA a aprender más idiomas, porque desarrolla las capacidades para entender las estructuras de las lenguas (lo que los linguistas llaman el meta-lenguage) y para compararlas.


----------



## valerie

aqui hay otro hilo sobre (entre otros) este ultimo tema de aprender 2 idiomas: (creo que parte esta en frances)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4376&highlight=souffle+langue


----------



## Tomasoria

valerie said:
			
		

> Esta reconocido que el hecho de aprender dos idiomas desde muy temprano AYUDA a aprender más idiomas, porque desarrolla las capacidades para entender las estructuras de las lenguas (lo que los linguistas llaman el meta-lenguage) y para compararlas.



 Estoy de acuerdo contigo VAlerie. Yo cuidaba a unos niños que aprendian 4 lenguas al mismo tiempo: Español y Portugués en casa (de ambos padres), Francés como lengua de enseñanza (en Bruselas) e Inglés como lengua extranjera. Resultado: hablaban perfectamente las tres primeras lenguas pero en Inglés no eran ni mejores ni peores que el resto de sus compañeros de clase monolingües en Francés.

  EL problema es una falta de tiempo físico para aprender una tercera lengua en la escuela. Ya sabemos que no hay ningún problema para un niño en aprender a hablar 3 lenguas al mismo tiempo...pero cuando se trata de estudiar otra lengua, la cosa cambia...

   En resumen: No creo que por hablar Francés, Inglés y Español te resulte más fácil estudiar ruso que cualquier otro monolingüe. Estamos de acuerdo??

   Saludos


----------



## valerie

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> EL problema es una falta de tiempo físico para aprender una tercera lengua en la escuela. Ya sabemos que no hay ningún problema para un niño en aprender a hablar 3 lenguas al mismo tiempo...pero cuando se trata de estudiar otra lengua, la cosa cambia...



Pero cuanto tiempo se pasan los niños estudiando ingles en las escuelas publicas, y a partir de que edad? No entiendo tu argumento.

Por otra parte, en Cataluña, y seguro en otras CCAA tambien, los niños no aprenden el castellano en el colegio unicamente, como pueden aprender el ingles. El entorno esta lleno de español 'tambien'. Por ejemplo mis niños miran con frecuencia TVE2, a parte de TV3, (segun que canal tenga los mejores dibujos  ). Y en Barcelona hay muchimos niños de idioma materno castellano, en los patios de los colegios se puede oïr el castellano tanto como el catalan.
En resumen Cataluña, al menos Barcelona y sus alrededores es un lugar totalmente bilingüe, lo cual de hecho perturba mucho los nacionalistas catalanes. Los niños no aprenden un idioma extranjero cuando les enseñan español.




			
				Tomasoria said:
			
		

> En resumen: No creo que por hablar Francés, Inglés y Español te resulte más fácil estudiar ruso que cualquier otro monolingüe. Estamos de acuerdo??
> Saludos


No me he planteado aprender el ruso, pero seguro que tendría más facilidad que cualquier francés monoligüe, sin ofender a nadie   , porque el ruso funciona como las otras lenguas europeas, con las mismas structuras. Si me hubieras dicho el chino...


----------



## Tomasoria

El estado ideal para aprender tres lenguas es el siguiente:

 Tu padre es Armenio y tu madre Japonesa y toda la familia vive en Francia. Los hijos hablaran casi perfectamente Armenio, Japonés y Francés pero cuando tengan que APRENDER inglés en la escuela con sus compañeros franceses monolingües...no serán ni mejores ni peores que el resto. Eso es lo que quiero decir.

   El ejemplo más cercano es una amiga mía perfectamente bilingüe, más bien pluscuamperfectamente bilingüe en Francés y Español (sus padres españoles emigrados a Francia). Sin embargo es una autentica negada para el inglés...

     Ya se que es una excepción y que no es generalizable...pero quería remarcar eso...

      Creo que los niños bilingües catalano-españoles o vasco-españoles no tienen mas ventaja para aprender inglés frente a los niños madrileños-españoles. Los primeros están obligados a estudiar 2 grámaticas y los segundos solo uno, lo que les deja más tiempo para otras gramaticas: francés, inglés, chino...

     No quiero que veas intenciones politicas ocultas en mi opinión, es solo un hecho objetivo sin mucho fundamento y el cúal me gustaría que me rebatieran...

     Saludos


----------



## Tomasoria

VAlerie,

 Una sola cosa, no quiero que interpretes que yo pienso que el catellano es un "idioma extarnjero" en Barcelona...ni mucho menos. Firmemente creo que Barcelona es un ejemplo claro de verdadero bilingüismo sin rollos póliticos ni historias raras...la gente habla ambos idiomas sin tapujos (cierto es que son idiomas muy cercanos). Solo conozco un lugar que sea tan bilingüe: Gibraltar.

   otros lugares que se dicen bilingües no lo son: Bélgica, Canada, etc.

   Saludos


----------



## Samaruc

I am a Valencian (say valencià or valencian, but, please, don't call us "valencianos" unless you are speaking in Spanish...) and I would like to give my opinion.

Well, there are several things... I'll try to arrange my thoughts.

1. DIFFERENT LANGUAGES?

Valencià and català are the same language. The differences you can find between them are smaller than the ones you can find between Argentinian-Spanish and Castilian-Spanish. These differences are basically:

 a) Pronunciation: It happens with all languages... According to this feature, Catalan is divided into two main dialects: Western (valencià, alacantí, tortosí, castellonenc, lleidatà, ribagorçà...) and Easter (barceloní, mallorquí, alguerès, eivissenc...). I mean, what people from Lleida (Catalonia) speak is closer to the way I speak (València) than to the way that people from Barcelona (Catalonia) do, and what people from Morella (València) and from La Sénia (Catalonia) speak is absolutely undistinguishable...

  b) Preference for some words: Valencian people normally say "eixir, vesprada, gitar-se, xiquet" whereas most Catalan people say "sortir, tarda, anar al llit, noi" (that is, "to exit, afternoon, to go to bed, boy"). It also happens in every language and, like before, there are many exceptions.

  c) Verbal conjugations: As a latin language, valencià-català has a very complex verbal conjugation. You can find some differences in some verbal forms. For example, a Valencian from Xàtiva would say "Jo cante" (I sing) whereas a Catalan from Badalona would say "Jo canto" and a Balearic from Felanitx would say "Jo cant". The normalized catalan accepts all these and other forms, all of them are completely correct.

I think you can find these differences within any language...

2. DIFFERENT ORTHOGRAPHY?

You should consider that the Spanish governments have forbidden the social and normal use of Catalan during centuries, we all have been forced to speak and learn Spanish... It has been a frontal attack to the language, it has survived during this time without being taught at schools. "Catalan at home and Spanish as the only official language". 
Now we are recuperating the social and normal use of the language and many Spanish nationalists don't like it at all, so they prefer to divide and confront us. Divide and win, you know, there is nothing new.
Up to the last years of Franco's dictature, there was no problem between Catalans and Valencians, but then, when Franco's supporters saw that democracy was to come and they were going to lose their privileges, they started an anticatalanist movement in València saying that the Catalans wanted to steal the Valencian language (as absurd as it sounds...). They controlled (and still control) many media and, unfortunately, they had some success, but you will find no philologist who says that Catalan and Valencian are different languages. Absolutely none.
They even invented a new orthography ("El Puig" Norms) which is an absurd monument to ignorance (sorry, I don't want to offend anybody but I can't find a softer word). The web suggested by Artrella follows this aberrant norms (a pesar de eso, un abrazo, "socarrada"   ). You should know that "El Puig" Norms are only supported by people who don't want to speak Valencian, they always speak Spanish and they just want to weaken the language. You'll find almost nothing written that follows these norms... At schools, what is taught in València follows the "Castelló" norms, which agree with the norms that Pompeu Fabra established for the Catalan... In fact, In Catalunya, Balears and València EVERYBODY who normally writes in català-valencià follows these common norms...

Even more, the official norms are much closer to Valencian than to Catalan (I mean Eastern Catalan). That's just because most of the writers who lived during the "Golden Century" of the Catalan Literature (XV century) were Valencian.

3. DIFFERENT NAMES?

We, the Valencians, have called Valencià the language we share with Catalans and Balearics from centuries ago. But this doesn't mean they are different languages.
Many Valencians don't like the name "Català" for our common language. An esay solution would be the double denomination català-valencià.

4. OTHER LINKS

In order to give a more complete view of this question, I would like to give you a few links as a sample so that you can compare the linguistic differences (there are many others):

In València:
http://fev.link-siti.com
www.valencianisme.com
www.acpv.net
www.diariparlem.com

In Catalonia:
www.iec.es
www.omniumcultural.org
www.vilaweb.com

In Balearic Islands:
www.ocbweb.org

Spanish-speaking people who live in Catalonia/Valencia/Balearic Islands and want to speak Valencian/Catalan:
www.veupropia.org


Well, I think it is becoming too long and I'm getting tired of typing... That's all.

Salutacions a tothom!

Thanks very much for your thoughts.  I'll post this in Recursos for now, but I think it will be more widely read if you copy it to the discussion in Culture.

Gracias,
Cuchufléte


----------



## eb_scrooge

holas de nuevo, 
no se si al final no mandé el mensaje o por algun motivo se borró. de todos insisto en que es un error mantener la página "llengua valenciana si .com" como recurso válido del valenciano. el valenciano que presenta esta página no es el normativo ni aceptado como linguísticamente válido. este modelo de valenciano es un invento ridiculo de un sector "nacionalista" (por llamarle de alguna manera) en su afán de diferenciarlo del catalán. y este afán diferenciador les hace cometer barbaridas increibles como defender términos arcaicos hasta castellanizar algunas palabras. y realmente lo único que han hecho es "fabricar" una seudolengua que no hablan ni ellos mismos. 

con lo expuesto creo razonable que deberia retirarse o dejarse bien claro que esa página NO tiene un mínimo de RIGUROSIDAD como para tenerla en cuenta. soy nuevo por estos foros que lamento no haber conocido antes y creo que mantener ese recurso desentona con el buen hacer que veo en estos foros. por otro lado me parece muy triste que una valenciana (al 50%    ) que tiene interés en aprender valenciano se encuentre con estas cosas por la red.

artrella, siento no ofrecerte una web alternativa válida porque la desconozco pero si puedo recomendarte un programa traductor que se llama "Salt" gratuito y aunque no sea una maravilla al menos cumple con la normativa del valenciano publicado por el gobierno valenciano. traduce del valenciano al castellano e inversa, y a parte es corrector de valenciano. lo puedes encontrar aqui:

http://www.cult.gva.es/salt/salt_programes_salt2.htm

bueno, nada mas que decir. simplemente creo que esto deberia quedar claro.

Salu2


----------



## Artrella

eb_scrooge said:
			
		

> holas de nuevo,
> no se si al final no mandé el mensaje o por algun motivo se borró. de todos insisto en que es un error mantener la página "llengua valenciana si .com" como recurso válido del valenciano. el valenciano que presenta esta página no es el normativo ni aceptado como linguísticamente válido. este modelo de valenciano es un invento ridiculo de un sector "nacionalista" (por llamarle de alguna manera) en su afán de diferenciarlo del catalán. y este afán diferenciador les hace cometer barbaridas increibles como defender términos arcaicos hasta castellanizar algunas palabras. y realmente lo único que han hecho es "fabricar" una seudolengua que no hablan ni ellos mismos.
> 
> con lo expuesto creo razonable que deberia retirarse o dejarse bien claro que esa página NO tiene un mínimo de RIGUROSIDAD como para tenerla en cuenta. soy nuevo por estos foros que lamento no haber conocido antes y creo que mantener ese recurso desentona con el buen hacer que veo en estos foros. por otro lado me parece muy triste que una valenciana (al 50%    ) que tiene interés en aprender valenciano se encuentre con estas cosas por la red.
> 
> artrella, siento no ofrecerte una web alternativa válida porque la desconozco pero si puedo recomendarte un programa traductor que se llama "Salt" gratuito y aunque no sea una maravilla al menos cumple con la normativa del valenciano publicado por el gobierno valenciano. traduce del valenciano al castellano e inversa, y a parte es corrector de valenciano. lo puedes encontrar aqui:
> 
> http://www.cult.gva.es/salt/salt_programes_salt2.htm
> 
> bueno, nada mas que decir. simplemente creo que esto deberia quedar claro.
> 
> Salu2




Bueno!!! qué lío que se generó con este diccionario!!! Collons, xiquet!!!
Si les parece lo sacamos, pero sería bueno poner un recurso válido como para que esta 50% valenciana pueda aprender algo al menos.  Entonces BORRAMOS las normas de El Puig?????  Perdón por los valencianos de este foro, yo no sé nada de valenciano y quería aprender un poquito....  .  Gracias por avisarme que este no es EL VERDADERO VALENCIÀ!!!!  Un beso a todos los valencià y català del foro.  Art


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias a todos por las ideas expuestas aquí sobre este tema.  Os ruego copiar sus posts al foro de Cultura.  Mientras tanto, voy a dejar todo el hilo aquí como se encuentra.  No aguanto la censura.  Prefiero el debate apasionado y civil.

Cuchufléte


----------



## cuchuflete

To give credit where it is due...this conversation began on the basis of a Castellano-Valenciano dictionary that Artrella posted in Recursos/Resources.  The original thread is there if you are interested.
cuchu


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

Estoy totalemnte de acuerdo con Jade. Tanto el tema de la lengua como el de "la patria", podemos llevarlos tan lejos como queramos. A mi parecer cuanto mas se encierre la gente en estos temas mas se acrecienta un cierto tipo de "retroceso cultural y humano".
Finalmente, y concretamente con respecto a la lengua, todos los idiomas hablados en la península ibérica (Quizás excepto el vascuence y al giual que el Francés y un largo etcétera) provienen del latín. ¿Por que no reivindican los italianos, que nuestros idiomas no son sino una variación del suyo y nos recomiendan cambiar el nombre de los mismos?


----------



## Pantaruxada

Sin ser lingüista, me choca bastante que un valenciano me diga que no habla la misma lengua que yo, que soy de Barcelona. Por supuesto que hay diferencias, como las hay entre el catalán que se habla en Barcelona y el de Girona o el de Ciutadella y Alguero (Córcega, Italia).

Aparte de rivalidades políticas, etc. creo que desde Cataluña también se ha ayudado un poco a aumentar la animadversión hacia lo que se llama la unión de la lengua y más en concreto desde Barcelona:



			
				belen said:
			
		

> But I felt that many Catalanes thought that their language was the "good" one, and that mine was bad (not all of them, but it happened a lot)


Aunque parece que poco a poco está cambiando la situación, no encuentro normal, por ejemplo, que en los medios de comunicación públicos catalanes se utilice un catalán estándar demasiado identificado con el catalán central (el de las comarcas de Barcelona) y no se deje hueco a los otros dialectos, tan válidos como el "elegido".


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

Ya hace tiempo, leyendo la saga de Peter Berling, me daba cuenta de una gran similitud entre la Langue D'oc y el catalán. Hoy, picado por la curiosidad he buscado en google y me encontrado con un texto que quizás les interese. No lo puedo copiar, y tendrán que visitar la página :http://es.geocities.com/alejandromenaes/catoc.
(Todo sin querer crear polémica la discusión sana nos enriquece)


----------



## Samaruc

Habría que ver quién es ese tal Alejandro Menaes, qué formación tiene... Lo cierto es que hoy en día ningún filólogo niega la unidad lingüística del catalán o valenciano-catalán o como se le quiera llamar y ya nadie defiende el origen occitano de la lengua. La verdad es que en internet puede encontrase gente defendiendo de todo, hasta lo más inverosímil.

En todo caso, bienvenida sea la discusión si al final consigue aclarar las cosas.

Sí que es cierto que en la época de la Renaixença se le llamaba a la lengua "Llemosí" por considerar que provenía de Limoges (Llemotges en catalán). También es cierto que hubo relación de vecindad entre las lenguas (que son muy próximas en muchos aspectos) y que el occitano fue durante una época la lengua de la poesía en el ámbito literario catalán con la consiguiente influencia (lo mismo que el gallego en el entorno cultural castellano). Lo cierto es que hoy en día ya nadie defiende que el catalán sea una variante del occitano.

Como curiosidad, decir que en la comarca de la Val d'Aran (en Catalunya) se habla aranès, que sí que es una variante reconocida de la lengua occitana y cooficial en esa comarca junto al catalán y el castellano (sí, tres idiomas oficiales en una pequeña comarca).

Por otra parte, hay que decir que l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans goza de una altísima credibilidad entre los catalano-valenciano-parlantes y que que colabora con universidades de todo el ámbito lingüístico (Barcelona, Autònoma de Barcelona, Alacant, Illes Balears, València, Perpinyà) y es el principal referente lingüístico. Es como la RAE (que, por cierto, también defiende la unidad lingüística).

Para quienes tengan curiosidad por la lengua, les recomendaría una visita a la web del IEC ( www2.iecat.net ). Allí podrán encontrar amplísima y muy detallada información sobre el idioma (gramática, fonética, etc.) que se puede descargar en formato pdf. Eso sí, todo está en catalán (dialecto central para ser más exactos), lo que supongo que no será gran pega para aquellos que estén familiarizados con una lengua latina ya que comparte muchas raíces con el castellano, el francés, el portugués o el italiano.

Y ya para los más curiosos, recomendaría la siguiente dirección http://dcvb.iecat.net , donde se puede consultar el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear, donde se puede buscar cualquier palabra y, además de la definición y la etimología, se da información sobre los dialectos y sus distintas pronunciaciones y se indican apariciones en documentos históricos.


----------



## valerie

Felix,

Es una página de historia muy interesante que nos cuentan aquí. Quiero comentar que en el siglo XIII se escribía un Francés que hoy en dia no se puede leer ni entender, al menos de haberlo estudiado. De esta epoca es el primer texto escrito en Francés antiguo* (Le roman de Renart), lengua que se suele llamar 'romance'.
Supongo que lo mismo habra pasado con el occitán y el catalán, que en los 7 siglos que han pasado desde entonces habran cambiado tanto, que no se pueden reconocer. Y decir que el catalán fue dialecto del occitán porque en el siglo XIII se hablaba en toda la región una única lengua y que el poder politico estaba al norte de los pireneos me parece un tanto exagerado

* Corrijo: El primer texto en Romance es un texto político del año 843 (les serments de Strasbourg). Del sigle X al XIII existen algunos textos literarios (le roman de Renart, La chanson de Roland) en una lengua denominada 'ancien francés', que no se entiende


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

Muchas gracias por los apuntes, Valerie. Seguiré indagando en el tema (Simple curiosidad)


----------

